# Firefox v29



## Joe88 (May 3, 2014)

So recently FF pushed their v29 update to the release channel along with their new them called "Australis" which imo was unneeded, it should be optional.
Basically it just in a sense chromifies FF,they removed alot of things including the addon bar and tabs on the buttom

to get it back to the old look just install this https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/classicthemerestorer/
it will put the addon bar back, and put most of things back to where they were
it will also put an extra about:config option for tabs on the bottom

you can remove any redundant shortcuts with the built in customizer


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (May 3, 2014)

I'm using Firefox v29 and the thing that ticks me off is that sometimes the Home Button changes randomly even though I didn't do that, I think it has something to do with the "localhost.rdf" file which I've deleted numerous times and it goes back to being retarded.

I wish Mozilla would fix this damn problem as I didn't encounter on older versions of Firefox.


----------



## migles (May 3, 2014)

i just downloaded v28 again and installed it again.

i already wasted time previously customizing it to my likeness, so mozilla sends me an update with a total redesign without an option to roll back or choose the old GUI? this make me really annoyed.. and instead providing an option to toggle old gui back, i must rely on 3rd parties and patch the thing? i mean, yes we have powerful computers today, but come on i need to use bloatware?


----------



## cracker (May 3, 2014)

FF totally went downhill way back around v7. It started running slower than IE. Even though I hated to switch, I had to go to Chrome.


----------



## the_randomizer (May 3, 2014)

Nope, not getting it. Sticking with Chrome.


----------



## Nathan Drake (May 3, 2014)

I almost never close FF unless my laptop doesn't properly wake up from sleep (this laptop has a handful of issues), so I'm still on v28. I guess if I close FF in the next several weeks I'll update to v29 and see what all of the hubbub is about.


----------



## Ulieq (May 3, 2014)

FF used to be my go to browser, but after they started that rapid release calandar, no way ...forced to chrome and never looked back.


----------



## migles (May 3, 2014)

Nathan Drake said:


> I almost never close FF unless my laptop doesn't properly wake up from sleep (this laptop has a handful of issues), so I'm still on v28. I guess if I close FF in the next several weeks I'll update to v29 and see what all of the hubbub is about.


 
click on "help/about firefox" it will start updating, like the mistake i did

now firefox looks like chrome, before you couldn't tell the diference bettween opera and firefox (except a button) now firefox adapted the chrome look...

i love creative GUI, and not rip offes from other programs :C


----------



## Arras (May 3, 2014)

Ulieq said:


> FF used to be my go to browser, but after they started that rapid release calandar, no way ...forced to chrome and never looked back.


Wait, what? Chrome has done the exact same thing since even before Firefox - it's why Firefox started doing it in the first place (so that people don't have to wait 6+ months for feature updates).


----------



## DinohScene (May 3, 2014)

Yay Opera <3

Seriously tho.
Firefox is at version 29.
Chrome at version 33.
Is this a race of buildnumbers instead of actual fixes?


----------



## Nathan Drake (May 3, 2014)

Arras said:


> Wait, what? Chrome has done the exact same thing since even before Firefox - it's why Firefox started doing it in the first place (so that people don't have to wait 6+ months for feature updates).


If I'm not mistaken, it wasn't because Firefox was lacking in features. At the time that they started rapid updates, my FF didn't do any less than Chrome. It was just that everything was on a higher version number than Firefox, and people being as they are tend to assume that whatever is on the highest version number is the best. Firefox let it get out of control though and seems to have entered a race with Chrome to see how many version numbers they can toss out with minor updates or arbitrary fixes that in no way deserve a full new version number. I still love my FF, but seeing a new version number every few weeks that doesn't seem to do a whole lot of anything just seems silly. I miss Firefox only updating when it actually needed to update.


----------



## DinohScene (May 3, 2014)

Nathan Drake said:


> I miss Firefox only updating when it actually needed to update.


 
You're more then welcome to join Opera 12.17.
Opera 13+ is on the same streak as Firefox and Chrome, but atleast the Presto engine just gets minor build increases instead of a full version number increase.


----------



## Arras (May 3, 2014)

Nathan Drake said:


> If I'm not mistaken, it wasn't because Firefox was lacking in features. At the time that they started rapid updates, my FF didn't do any less than Chrome. It was just that everything was on a higher version number than Firefox, and people being as they are tend to assume that whatever is on the highest version number is the best. Firefox let it get out of control though and seems to have entered a race with Chrome to see how many version numbers they can toss out with minor updates or arbitrary fixes that in no way deserve a full new version number. I still love my FF, but seeing a new version number every few weeks that doesn't seem to do a whole lot of anything just seems silly. I miss Firefox only updating when it actually needed to update.


Eh, Chrome is currently on 34. I don't think they ever changed the numbering speed, but it is kind of ridiculous. I really don't mind though, it just means you're guaranteed to get a bunch of bugfixes and/or performance improvements every 6 weeks or so.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (May 3, 2014)

If it weren't for the huge catalogue of add-ons that Firefox has to offer I'd be using Opera right now.

Chrome? Hell no.


----------



## FAST6191 (May 3, 2014)

Just saw a video


I have been able to do most of that for years.... "manage the bookmarks from a button" -- yeah you click on the the little star in the address bar and it adds it and clicking again edits the thing.

Distracted by tabs... I normally lose the things or open 30 different ones and forget to check one, or worse "I will check that tomorrow", [time passes], "You are about to close 200 tabs".

Still Firefox has yet to offend my sensibilities properly, give or take some oddness around v9, so I will probably get used to it.


----------



## migles (May 3, 2014)

FAST6191 said:


> I have been able to do most of that for years.... "manage the bookmarks from a button" -- yeah you click on the the little star in the address bar and it adds it and clicking again edits the thing.


 
just press control+D then enter and its a bookmark!


----------



## Clydefrosch (May 3, 2014)

f u ff team. not updating.


----------



## FAST6191 (May 3, 2014)

migles said:


> just press control+D then enter and its a bookmark!


Though I have used it for real I always end up hitting if when I have been typing on a laptop for a while and try to hit ctrl and F, occasionally when I try to cut or copy something. That said people do not seem to have the best page title making skills any more so I usually want to add a few key words to my bookmark and the mouse method of doing it makes that easier.


----------



## vassildador (May 3, 2014)

I'm running on nightly builds of Firefox (3 major versions ahead) and didn't like the UI at the start either. After a little bit of configuration I actually got used to it rather quickly and even prefer it over the old one.

As far as I'm aware, most configuration is found under the customisation menu (click the hamburger icon in the top-right corner -> customize). You can, of course, bring up the old menu bar by pushing alt and work your way from there.

<rant>

As a web developer, I feel the need to bring one thing up though...* _please_* don't get stuck on old browser versions. Thanks to the beautiful thing called "automatic updates" web developers everywhere are able to improve websites in all kinds of ways and stuff on the web is actually evolving.

Until recently we couldn't use many new features at work because of people getting stuck on old versions (mostly IE users). The situation feels like it's finally getting somewhat better since IE6 & 7 have reached usage rates that are low enough to be able to convince customers their website doesn't need to support those abominations any more.

Please don't restart this whole thing cause of small stuff like this  browser capabilities are growing with every update, security holes are patched and bugs are fixed. Sticking to older browser versions will only slow down innovation and leave you with an insecure piece of software.

</rant>


----------



## FAST6191 (May 3, 2014)

vassildador said:


> <rant>
> Until recently we couldn't use many new features at work because of people getting stuck on old versions (mostly IE users). The situation feels like it's finally getting somewhat better since IE6 & 7 have reached usage rates that are low enough to be able to convince customers their website doesn't need to support those abominations any more.
> </rant>



You were doing it wrong
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2012/06/14/kogan_ie7_tax/


----------



## vassildador (May 3, 2014)

FAST6191 said:


> You were doing it wrong
> http://www.theregister.co.uk/2012/06/14/kogan_ie7_tax/


These guys were our heroes! Unfortunately this is not a realistic option when making websites for government instances and companies, there's no way in hell they'd tolerate that kind of stuff


----------



## FAST6191 (May 3, 2014)

Not for government work? Can you tell that to the various governments I have dealt with... until quite recently I considered it a good day if they knew what CSS was. On a bad day one absolutely had to have actual Adobe reader (to view a form you had to print out and hand in), absolutely had to have Java (for what amounted to a static website) and "what is mobile/printable?" was something I saw often enough.

Insurance companies can stay like that though, it tends to leave nice exposed APIs I can tickle with CURL to get some actual info from them.


----------



## KazoWAR (May 3, 2014)

migles said:


> click on "help/about firefox" it will start updating, like the mistake i did
> 
> now firefox looks like chrome, before you couldn't tell the diference bettween opera and firefox (except a button) now firefox adapted the chrome look...
> 
> i love creative GUI, and not rip offes from other programs :C


 
that happened to me


----------



## Arras (May 3, 2014)

Comparison shot Chrome vs Firefox 29:









While they are similar, Chrome is a lot more angled while Firefox is more smooth. Also, non-active tabs are handled way differently, Firefox has a search bar and a disappearing forward button, and the menu is way different. Pretty much all modern browsers use basically the same UI with a slightly different look because it's small, unintrusive, intuitive and it works. Thoe only thing making this more Chrome-like than the older is the menu button that's in the same place and the same icon and the new rounded tabs.


----------



## FAST6191 (May 3, 2014)

Arras said:


> Comparison shot Chrome vs Firefox 29:
> While they are similar, Chrome is a lot more angled while Firefox is more smooth. Also, non-active tabs are handled way differently, Firefox has a search bar and a disappearing forward button, and the menu is way different.



Heh, your colours in tempstyle dark are different the ones this page renders in for me (what you have as light grey I have as dark and vice versa). Are you using one of the greasemonkey/stylish scripts?
Edit. Might as well have a screengrab as well.


----------



## vassildador (May 3, 2014)

FAST6191 said:


> Not for government work? Can you tell that to the various governments I have dealt with... until quite recently I considered it a good day if they knew what CSS was. On a bad day one absolutely had to have actual Adobe reader (to view a form you had to print out and hand in), absolutely had to have Java (for what amounted to a static website) and "what is mobile/printable?" was something I saw often enough.
> 
> Insurance companies can stay like that though, it tends to leave nice exposed APIs I can tickle with CURL to get some actual info from them.


I feel your pain... the worst case I can remember was when a customer complained the background colour didn't look the same on his and his colleague's PC. He insisted that we had to fix it 

Another nice example was developing a front-end for a web service that had incomplete schematics and was still partially in development. Our deadline was hit before they finished the damned thing.

Usually people with at least some clue are responsible on their side, though. Everything government-funded requires someone to blame and point fingers at if things go awry. You don't want to know how much of our tax money iswasted on horrible decisions, miscommunication and misunderstandings though 

Anyway, let's try to get this thread back on track. My apologies for going way off-topic. We have PM's for this stuff


----------



## tbgtbg (May 3, 2014)

cracker said:


> FF totally went downhill way back around v7. It started running slower than IE. Even though I hated to switch, I had to go to Chrome.



v7? more like v4. 

3.6 was the last great one.


----------



## FAST6191 (May 3, 2014)

Ah background colours. My favourites are either a) where you show an in progress site to someone that is not a web designer and they complain about it (learned my lesson there now) and b) what was my fault -- I was making a restaurant site on my properly calibrated monitor which showed a nice brown (quite suitable for an Indian restaurant)..... it was a less appealing brown on the poorly calibrated monitor the client was viewing it on.

As for wasted tax money, I think most competent IT people would sooner stack shelves than do government IT in this country. Indeed I think NHS IT (NHS = national healthcare service) is a byword for such things.

Back on track though... is javascript any better this time around or have the javascript speed wars gone the way of the Megahertz wars?


----------



## Clydefrosch (May 4, 2014)

vassildador said:


> I'm running on nightly builds of Firefox (3 major versions ahead) and didn't like the UI at the start either. After a little bit of configuration I actually got used to it rather quickly and even prefer it over the old one.


 
ive been using firefox for two reasons. the add ons and because it didnt look or act like chrome.
and i gather i'm not the only one who used firefox for exactly those two reasons.

now they go and make it look and act like chrome.

of course one gets used to something new, we're all adaptable, but christ. I've been actively trying to avoid having to get used to this dumb browser design.

damn firefox idiots hoping to get the chrome users with that step, completely ignoring that browser choice is 99% blind ideology and 1% people moving away from a browser because the developers fuck it up with such a dick move.


----------



## vassildador (May 4, 2014)

tbgtbg said:


> v7? more like v4.
> 
> 3.6 was the last great one.


Yeeeaaaah..... No.
http://caniuse.com/#compare=firefox 3.6,firefox 29,firefox 32
Scroll down a bit 

Security issues:
https://www.mozilla.org/security/known-vulnerabilities/firefox.html

As for the new GUI, it's not like that much has changed, they


fixed a huge amount of unused space by moving the "firefox" button to the same row as the other buttons
replaced the "Firefox" text on said button with a smaller hamburger icon, commonly used for "menu" actions
made tabs look aesthetically more pleasing
added more customisation options for putting your icons wherever you want



Spoiler: Comparison



These screenshots were the first ones I found of the "default" interfaces.










 
I'll stop annoying you guys for now.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (May 4, 2014)

Arras said:


> Comparison shot Chrome vs Firefox 29:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Whoa, Firefox sure looks a lot like Chrome now but on my PC it's still the classic theme.

I'd hate if I had to use this new Chrome-ish crap.


----------



## jonthedit (May 4, 2014)

Waterfox v28 MASTER RACE


----------



## Arras (May 4, 2014)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> Whoa, Firefox sure looks a lot like Chrome now but on my PC it's still the classic theme.
> 
> I'd hate if I had to use this new Chrome-ish crap.


Eh. I personally think it's not really more similar to chrome than the old Firefox theme. As someone above you said, the menu button was moved (to the same place and design as Chrome, I'll give you that, but it only makes sense because this way there's more room for tabs), the menu was changed a lot (and is now not like Chrome at all), active tabs are more rounded (square tabs vs angled tabs vs rounded tabs - does it really matter), non-active tabs now just have an icon or text with a separator between them (unlike Chrome) and the addon bar is gone.
Tally:

menu button: +1 Chrome Point
actual menu: -1 Chrome Point
active tab: +1 (it's different from before, but also different from Chrome - I'd give it 0 myself but this is what people seem to be most pissed at)
non-active tabs: -1 Chrome Point
no addon bar: +1 Chrome Point
Different bookmark button and placement: -1 Chrome Point (it used to be a star in the same place as Chrome's).
Final Result: 0 Chrome Points aka no real net difference in how much it acts like Chrome.



FAST6191 said:


> Heh, your colours in tempstyle dark are different the ones this page renders in for me (what you have as light grey I have as dark and vice versa). Are you using one of the greasemonkey/stylish scripts?
> Edit. Might as well have a screengrab as well.
> View attachment 7709


Yeah, I use http://userstyles.org/styles/77518/gbatemp-v4-dark. Hell, I made it myself.


----------



## gifi4 (May 4, 2014)

You all need to become more adaptable. Things change, sometimes for the better, other times for the worse.
Overall the new design is fine, a few unnecessary changes however.

My only dislike is the position of the home button, used to it being slightly further to the right. Out of habit, I drag the cursor to the wrong spot. Nothing that I can't overcome however.


----------



## Arras (May 4, 2014)

gifi4 said:


> You all need to become more adaptable. Things change, sometimes for the better, other times for the worse.
> Overall the new design is fine, a few unnecessary changes however.
> 
> My only dislike is the position of the home button, used to it being slightly further to the right. Out of habit, I drag the cursor to the wrong spot. Nothing that I can't overcome however.


Can't you just move it using the Customize thing?


----------



## gifi4 (May 4, 2014)

Arras said:


> Can't you just move it using the Customize thing?


From what I can tell, you can't put it in the old position.


----------



## FAST6191 (May 4, 2014)

gifi4 said:


> My only dislike is the position of the home button, used to it being slightly further to the right. Out of habit, I drag the cursor to the wrong spot. Nothing that I can't overcome however.


Why would you ever have a home button when new tab will happily display some 9 commonly used links?


----------



## SickPuppy (May 4, 2014)

I didn't even know my firefox got updated. I don't have any complaints, looks the same to me, with an extra button at the top right that I'll probably never use. I use the toolbar at the top left, and the home button at the top right, and that's the way it's been for a long time. BTW, I used iGoolge for years until google decided to shut it down


----------



## gifi4 (May 4, 2014)

FAST6191 said:


> Why would you ever have a home button when new tab will happily display some 9 commonly used links?


I have 9 pinned sites(Easily extendable via the about:config) on the new tab page.

My most frequented sites are all 1 click via the bookmark toolbar and home button. 9 other sites that I occasionally visit are pinned on the new tab page. Convenience all the way.


----------



## spotanjo3 (May 4, 2014)

I wont update it. I am fine with my firefox's old update. No Chrome for me because of spyware.


----------



## Arras (May 4, 2014)

bearmon2010 said:


> I wont update it. I am fine with my firefox's old update. No Chrome for me because of spyware.


I'd really advise against not updating your browser for what is essentially a minor reason, as you'll miss out on security, performance and compatibility updates as well. If everyone did that we'd still be in IE6 hell. If you really really really can't stand the new UI form some reason (although it's really not that different, it's just a shock for roughly 15 minutes) there's the Classic Theme Restorer addon or whatever it's called.


----------



## spotanjo3 (May 4, 2014)

I know


Arras said:


> I'd really advise against not updating your browser for what is essentially a minor reason, as you'll miss out on security, performance and compatibility updates as well. If everyone did that we'd still be in IE6 hell. If you really really really can't stand the new UI form some reason (although it's really not that different, it's just a shock for roughly 15 minutes) there's the Classic Theme Restorer addon or whatever it's called.


 
I know that. I do not care as long as my computer is running without a problem.


----------



## nl255 (May 4, 2014)

gifi4 said:


> You all need to become more adaptable. Things change, sometimes for the better, other times for the worse.
> Overall the new design is fine, a few unnecessary changes however.
> 
> My only dislike is the position of the home button, used to it being slightly further to the right. Out of habit, I drag the cursor to the wrong spot. Nothing that I can't overcome however.


 
Well you probably like the new Metro stuff. You know, where you have to click through a page of irrelevant ads, news, and weather before getting to your programs. Not to mention having to set up your router with dnsmasq based ad blocking because you can't use browser addons and are stuck with MSIE and have to set up a Linux computer with an imap to pop3 gateway because Mail no longer supports pop3. After so many headaches (well, arm aches mostly) with Windows 8 I dumped it for Windows 7. Not to mention there was no way in hell I was going to spend several hundred dollars for MS Office (no Libreoffice for Windows 8/Metro, after all).

And no, no cheating by installing Start8, Classic Shell, or any of that crap.  Pure stock Windows 8 with official updates only.


----------



## rctgamer3 (May 4, 2014)

While I hate two of the changes in Australis (the ability to move/modify the back/forward button to the left of the urlbar and the removal of tabs on bottom), the latter is still possible (only one line of CSS required, lol)


SickPuppy said:


> I didn't even know my firefox got updated. I don't have any complaints, looks the same to me, with an extra button at the top right that I'll probably never use. I use the toolbar at the top left, and the home button at the top right, and that's the way it's been for a long time. BTW, I used iGoolge for years until google decided to shut it down


Your Firefox is infected with Conduit crap, by the looks of it (Your search engine is set to Conduit Engine). Try going through your list of add-ons and remove the ones you don't know.


----------



## gifi4 (May 4, 2014)

nl255 said:


> Well you probably like the new Metro stuff. You know, where you have to click through a page of irrelevant ads, news, and weather before getting to your programs. Not to mention having to set up your router with dnsmasq based ad blocking because you can't use browser addons and are stuck with MSIE and have to set up a Linux computer with an imap to pop3 gateway because Mail no longer supports pop3. After so many headaches (well, arm aches mostly) with Windows 8 I dumped it for Windows 7. Not to mention there was no way in hell I was going to spend several hundred dollars for MS Office (no Libreoffice for Windows 8/Metro, after all).
> 
> And no, no cheating by installing Start8, Classic Shell, or any of that crap. Pure stock Windows 8 with official updates only.


Mate, wrong thread. Not once did I mention or reference Windows 8.
Besides, who are you to say what my likes and dislikes are?!
I dislike the metro in Windows 8. That doesn't change the fact that there were numerous perfomance upgrades and whatnot. Sometimes you need to deal with bullshit to get to the good stuff. End of Windows 8 discussion.


----------



## loco365 (May 4, 2014)

bearmon2010 said:


> I wont update it. I am fine with my firefox's old update. No Chrome for me because of spyware.


Chrome doesn't have spyware. The only reason spyware extensions get installed is because shady websites install them without you knowing. I've had it happen before. As long as you don't browse shady websites and make sure you only install extensions (Basically, go through your extensions list once in a while and prune ones you don't know of/don't use often) you trust, you should be fine.

SickPuppy I think you have a malware extension. You have Conduit Search instead of Google. Might want to look into that.

Right as of now, I only have one problem with Chrome, and it's that all my favicons sit too low in the tabs and look like they're sitting on the top of the window instead of being nice and centered. But all in all, it really looks to me that they're copying the Chrome UI, which is nice and minimal in itself, but hell, make your own minimal UI or something, don't base it off something that exists.


----------



## the_randomizer (May 4, 2014)

Team Fail said:


> Chrome doesn't have spyware. The only reason spyware extensions get installed is because shady websites install them without you knowing. I've had it happen before. As long as you don't browse shady websites and make sure you only install extensions (Basically, go through your extensions list once in a while and prune ones you don't know of/don't use often) you trust, you should be fine.
> 
> SickPuppy I think you have a malware extension. You have Conduit Search instead of Google. Might want to look into that.
> 
> Right as of now, I only have one problem with Chrome, and it's that all my favicons sit too low in the tabs and look like they're sitting on the top of the window instead of being nice and centered. But all in all, it really looks to me that they're copying the Chrome UI, which is nice and minimal in itself, but hell, make your own minimal UI or something, don't base it off something that exists.


 

I've had problems with that shitty Conduit spyware before, and it's super annoying to get rid of, I used AdAware to remove it and it worked just fine. Oh and I absolutely refuse to use Internet Explorer, its only purpose is to download Firefox or Chrome lol.


----------



## Arras (May 4, 2014)

Team Fail said:


> Chrome doesn't have spyware. The only reason spyware extensions get installed is because shady websites install them without you knowing. I've had it happen before. As long as you don't browse shady websites and make sure you only install extensions (Basically, go through your extensions list once in a while and prune ones you don't know of/don't use often) you trust, you should be fine.
> 
> SickPuppy I think you have a malware extension. You have Conduit Search instead of Google. Might want to look into that.
> 
> Right as of now, I only have one problem with Chrome, and it's that all my favicons sit too low in the tabs and look like they're sitting on the top of the window instead of being nice and centered. But all in all, it really looks to me that they're copying the Chrome UI, which is nice and minimal in itself, but hell, make your own minimal UI or something, don't base it off something that exists.


Literally the only things they did to make it more minimal/more like Chrome is move the menu button so there's more space for tabs and remove the addon bar because I don't know. It's really not anything major.


----------



## nl255 (May 4, 2014)

gifi4 said:


> Mate, wrong thread. Not once did I mention or reference Windows 8.
> Besides, who are you to say what my likes and dislikes are?!
> I dislike the metro in Windows 8. That doesn't change the fact that there were numerous perfomance upgrades and whatnot. Sometimes you need to deal with bullshit to get to the good stuff. End of Windows 8 discussion.


 
Yeah, though at least this doesn't break much if anything (unlike the Windows 8/Metro switch).  But like you said, people need to be more adaptive rather than installing ugly hacks/cheats to make things work they way they used to.


----------



## Sheimi (May 4, 2014)

Had to install the classic look for Firefox. I couldn't stand Chrome and Chrome had some massive lag spikes when I used it.


----------



## loco365 (May 4, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> I've had problems with that shitty Conduit spyware before, and it's super annoying to get rid of, I used AdAware to remove it and it worked just fine. Oh and I absolutely refuse to use Internet Explorer, its only purpose is to download Firefox or Chrome lol.


 
Oh how incredibly relevant:


----------



## WiiUBricker (May 4, 2014)

What's with the missing forward button? I use it often when I accidently pressed the back button.


----------



## the_randomizer (May 4, 2014)

WiiUBricker said:


> What's with the missing forward button? I use it often when I accidently pressed the back button.


 

Welp, glad I didn't download this version. The fact it's missing it is a deal-breaker.


----------



## Minox (May 4, 2014)

WiiUBricker said:


> What's with the missing forward button? I use it often when I accidently pressed the back button.


What missing button? Like previous versions of Firefox it's only visible when you've gone back a page. There's absolutely nothing new on that front as far as this version goes.


----------



## WiiUBricker (May 4, 2014)

Oh there it is. It's just hidden away. Wasn't the button always visible prior to v29?


----------



## Lacius (May 4, 2014)

Those of you refusing to update from Firefox 28 should reconsider. That's a great way to make yourself vulnerable to known security holes. I recommend you do one of the following:

Install Firefox 29 and get over it or install an add-on like Classic Theme Restorer
Install Firefox 24.5.0esr, a version of Firefox 24 that will continue to receive security updates
Switch to a different web browser, such as Google Chrome


----------



## WiiUBricker (May 4, 2014)

If you suggest Google Chrome, you might as well go with SRWare Iron (=Chrome without Google tracking stuff and branding).


----------



## kublai (May 4, 2014)

I installed the classic theme restorer but I cannot find where the option is to make the refresh button bigger?


----------



## osirisjem (May 4, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> Nope, not getting it. Sticking with Chrome.


 



cracker said:


> FF totally went downhill way back around v7. It started running slower than IE. Even though I hated to switch, I had to go to Chrome.


 
Yep.
The only thing I miss about FireFox is the Awesome Bar.
Chrome is faster and more stable.


----------



## the_randomizer (May 4, 2014)

osirisjem said:


> Yep.
> The only thing I miss about FireFox is the Awesome Bar.
> Chrome is faster and more stable.


 

Unless it gets worse, I'm sticking with Chrome


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (May 4, 2014)

This is how my Firefox v29 looks like:







I'm using Windows 7 with the Classic Theme, so it kinda looks as though I'd be usin' XP.


----------



## Apache Thunder (May 4, 2014)

The only thing I am not liking about this update thus far is the position of the refresh button on the right of the address bar. in v28, these were originally buttons I can place on the left hand side. I was also able to keep the stop and refresh buttons separate. But now with this update, the refresh button seems to be fused into the address bar to the right and it's really throwing me off. Anyway of fixing this? Looks like I might need an add-on of some kind for this.


----------



## Jayro (May 4, 2014)

Firefox got super bloated and slow somewhere in the 3x.x line... I switched to Chrome, and haven't looked back. I still don't care for Firefox. It beats IE, but not by much.


----------



## Apache Thunder (May 4, 2014)

WiiUBricker said:


> What's with the missing forward button? I use it often when I accidently pressed the back button.


 
I have a 4 button mouse, so I hit one of the buttons to hit forward, so not a big problem for me. 

EDIT: Just tested it, and it still works. I can still move forward with my fifth mouse button.

A 5+ button mouse is a must have now a days. I never have to use either the back or (now missing) forward buttons in Firefox, I just use the mouse buttons to do that. 

Though sometimes I do go up and right click the back button to see my back history. Useful if I want to skip back several pages. (also useful for getting out of redirect traps when trying to back past a page that redirects to another page).

I suppose the lack of the forward button means I can't do the same with that. Though honestly I don't ever recall needing to use the forward history....


----------



## Arras (May 4, 2014)

JayRo said:


> Firefox got super bloated and slow somewhere in the 3x.x line... I switched to Chrome, and haven't looked back. I still don't care for Firefox. It beats IE, but not by much.


Yes, it did. Then with 4.x it started to become faster and less memory-hogging and now it's not much worse than Chrome - Firefox is in fact better if you want to open a gazillion tabs for some reason.


Apache Thunder said:


> The only thing I am not liking about this update thus far is the position of the refresh button on the right of the address bar. in v28, these were originally buttons I can place on the left hand side. I was also able to keep the stop and refresh buttons separate. But now with this update, the refresh button seems to be fused into the address bar to the right and it's really throwing me off. Anyway of fixing this? Looks like I might need an add-on of some kind for this.


Ah, you're right - I've had it in there since forever (if you place those buttons to the right of the address bar they merged into it for a long time) so I didn't notice, but the option seems to have disappeared. You could try and see if one of the options in Classic Theme Restorer brings it back, I know it has a ton of options (not just "make it look like v28").
And the forward button is not gone, it just disappears when it's useless (aka when you can't go forward anyway). That's nothing new either.


----------



## Jayro (May 4, 2014)

Arras said:


> Yes, it did. Then with 4.x it started to become faster and less memory-hogging and now it's not much worse than Chrome - Firefox is in fact better if you want to open a gazillion tabs for some reason.


 

Well most systems these days have over 4GB of RAM, so unused RAM is wasted RAM. And I doubt anyone uses enough tabs to fill all 4GB... That would take like, 25 youtube vids at once, plus like 20 or 30 Facebook tabs or more, which is just absurdly over the top.


----------



## Arras (May 4, 2014)

JayRo said:


> Well most systems these days have over 4GB of RAM, so unused RAM is wasted RAM. And I doubt anyone uses enough tabs to fill all 4GB... That would take like, 25 youtube vids at once, plus like 20 or 30 Facebook tabs or more, which is just absurdly over the top.


I've seen someone who had 500 tabs open on average with a peak (when he visited TVtropes) of about 1200, so eh. Also while unused RAM is wasted RAM, unneccessarily used RAM is wasted RAM too. It could be much better used for superfetch or whatever.


----------



## Apache Thunder (May 4, 2014)

Arras said:


> Yes, it did. Then with 4.x it started to become faster and less memory-hogging and now it's not much worse than Chrome - Firefox is in fact better if you want to open a gazillion tabs for some reason.
> 
> Ah, you're right - I've had it in there since forever (if you place those buttons to the right of the address bar they merged into it for a long time) so I didn't notice, but the option seems to have disappeared. You could try and see if one of the options in Classic Theme Restorer brings it back, I know it has a ton of options (not just "make it look like v28").
> And the forward button is not gone, it just disappears when it's useless (aka when you can't go forward anyway). That's nothing new either.


 


Yeah there's a certain order one has to put the refresh and stop buttons in for them both to appear. I don't recall exactly now though due to the update. But I think the refresh button has to be to the left of the stop button. If not, they get merged into one button.


----------



## Jayro (May 4, 2014)

Arras said:


> I've seen someone who had 500 tabs open on average with a peak (when he visited TVtropes) of about 1200, so eh. Also while unused RAM is wasted RAM, unneccessarily used RAM is wasted RAM too. It could be much better used for superfetch or whatever.


 
Yeah, but Superfetch is smart, and releases RAM to apps as they need it, and refills when RAM is idle, so that's not really an issue. And I have never had more than 7 or 8 tabs open at once before, I can't think of any possible need for 500-1200, that's unrealistic and absurd, definitely not every day practice.


----------



## vassildador (May 4, 2014)

WiiUBricker said:


> What's with the missing forward button? I use it often when I accidently pressed the back button.


It's not gone  It appears when you can actually go forward (as in you pushed back at least once)

Edit: woah, suddenly there's an extra page, guess my browser derped


----------



## Walker D (May 4, 2014)

My favorite version of Firefox is the Palemoon project.. ..its also Open Source, and you can check it out here

really, I don't know why it's not more known ..it's a really good version, more optimized, they keep it up to date, and without the mood changes from random updates (I really stopped worrying about if I should or not update, like I did on standard firefox.. ..now I can always update without the danger of crazy surprises).

I know my message turned out looking like a ad haha ..But really, I like it and never had big issues with it on the last years


Has someone else here already tried it too? ..maybe the OP?


----------



## Depravo (May 4, 2014)

Walker D said:


> My favorite version of Firefox is the Palemoon project.. ..its also Open Source, and you can check it out here
> 
> really, I don't know why it's not more known ..it's a really good version, more optimized, they keep it up to date, and without the mood changes from random updates (I really stopped worrying about if I should or not update, like I did on standard firefox.. ..now I can always update without the danger of crazy surprises).
> 
> ...


 
I use Palemoon as my *ahem* 'no history' browser.


----------



## Flame (May 5, 2014)

welcome to the future people......



O' WAIT!


you people dont like the future.



Firefox is about customization and security, better open standards ... by not updating to v29. you make the hackers win... and not the cool custom 3DS firmware hackers.  but the steal your credit card money hackers.


just install one of million addons to make it look and run like how you want.


----------



## jonthedit (May 5, 2014)

bearmon2010 said:


> No Chrome for me because of spyware.


 
There is no spyware in chrome...


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (May 5, 2014)

Flame, I'll happily update whenever there's a new Firefox update but I can't get used to the design changes.

Whenever I see the Home Button change to the right it bothers me so I swap it again to the left.


----------



## ViDeOmAnCiNi (May 5, 2014)

Believe me, I tried Chrome and it bit. Hard.  I am what you call a really bad tabber.  I always have 30+ tabs open between a couple browser instances at all times. FF can close and re-open those 30 tabs (both instances) inside of 20 seconds. Due to the way chrome runs a separate instance for every tab and the way that Windows runs it's virtual memory from slow-ass disk, Chrome could not close down and re-open those 30 tabs (2 instances) within 10 *minutes*. That made a reboot for updates an arduous process to say the least. It came down to pure time economics for me.

Sure FF has pissed me off from time to time (that homegrown internal PDF reader - worst. idea. ever. crashed like a SOB) but they have always fixed stuff quickly and I was able to bring this crap look of v29 back to classic with the restorer add-on in no time.

The amount of great add-ons in FF also is a big plus for me.

-vm


----------



## Ericthegreat (May 5, 2014)

Cant see siteadvisor, but other then that I like it.


----------



## spotanjo3 (May 5, 2014)

jonthedit said:


> There is no spyware in chrome...


 
How do you know ?


----------



## Depravo (May 5, 2014)

jonthedit said:


> There is no spyware in chrome...


There is no spyware in Chrome... Chrome IS spyware. It's made by Google for heaven's sake. Why do you think there are so many add ons and extensions designed to prevent you been tracked etc?


*says the guy who uses Chrome and owns two Nexus devices.


----------



## nl255 (May 5, 2014)

JayRo said:


> Well most systems these days have over 4GB of RAM, so unused RAM is wasted RAM. And I doubt anyone uses enough tabs to fill all 4GB... That would take like, 25 youtube vids at once, plus like 20 or 30 Facebook tabs or more, which is just absurdly over the top.


 
Yes, because I love having my games and other stuff run slow because Firefox is using a good 3-4GB of RAM.  In fact, that kind of attitude is why things get so slow as everything wants to load at startup and never release any memory.  Remember, when you close a tab that RAM is not freed because after all you might want to go back there.


----------



## porkiewpyne (May 5, 2014)

Hmmm odd. A lot of the things mentioned (refresh + stop being fused, forward button hidden if there isn't any to forward to,  etc) seems to have been implemented in v28. At least that's how they appear to me.

As for me, I'm just not too sure I like the tiles in the dropdown menu very much. :\


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (May 5, 2014)

The day that Opera has as many useful add-ons as Firefox does it's when I'll no longer use Firefox.


----------



## Arras (May 5, 2014)

porkiewpyne said:


> Hmmm odd. A lot of the things mentioned (refresh + stop being fused, forward button hidden if there isn't any to forward to, etc) seems to have been implemented in v28. At least that's how they appear to me.
> 
> As for me, I'm just not too sure I like the tiles in the dropdown menu very much. :\


They were, even far before that, but you could disable it by moving the refresh, stop, back and forward buttons using the customize option. Now you no longer can.


nl255 said:


> Yes, because I love having my games and other stuff run slow because Firefox is using a good 3-4GB of RAM. In fact, that kind of attitude is why things get so slow as everything wants to load at startup and never release any memory. Remember, when you close a tab that RAM is not freed because after all you might want to go back there.


Seriously, when is the last time you used Firefox? You sound like you harbor some years-old grudge against it for some reason. It's not nearly as bad as you're making it out to be, no addons and a whole bunch of tabs sets you back like 4-500 MB or so, not several GB. It used to be a lot worse, but it got better over time.
Edit: This was about the dev versions of the browsers out now, but still http://www.ghacks.net/2014/01/02/chrome-34-firefox-29-internet-explorer-11-memory-use-2014/
If Firefox uses stupid amount of RAM, your addons are probably at fault.


----------



## osirisjem (May 5, 2014)

Arras said:


> Seriously, when is the last time you used Firefox? You sound like you harbor some years-old grudge against it for some reason. It's not nearly as bad as you're making it out to be


 
As a former Firefox user ... who switched from IE:

Why did Firefox sucks so bad for a while ?
I never wanted to switch away from Firefox.
I was very unimpressed.

I understand Firefox has improved itself since then ... but I am having a hard time trusting Firefox again.

I think the last version of Firefox I like was Firefox 3.

I used to do the Firefox betas for a while because I liked FF so much.

The only fox I like now are these ones.


----------



## Arras (May 5, 2014)

osirisjem said:


> As a former Firefox user ... who switched from IE:
> 
> Why did Firefox sucks so bad for a while ?
> I never wanted to switch away from Firefox.
> ...


It was bad because after a while things kept being added to it and it became slower and more memory-hogging over time. Eventually they realized this and started trimming it down, and it's much better now than it used to be.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (May 5, 2014)

Apparently I was on v28 when I took that screenshot and then when I actually upgraded to v29 it appeared that awful Chrome-bs design so I decided to go back to v28.

v28 is only 6 weeks old so Mozilla seriously needs to stop with these unnecessary updates all the time.

Hell there's already a Beta v30 out for those that want to use it.


----------



## Arras (May 5, 2014)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> Apparently I was on v28 when I took that screenshot and then when I actually upgraded to v29 it appeared that awful Chrome-bs design so I decided to go back to v28.
> 
> v28 is only 6 weeks old so Mozilla seriously needs to stop with these unnecessary updates all the time.
> 
> Hell there's already a Beta v30 out for those that want to use it.


The update schedule has been every 6 weeks for quite a while now. This method has several advantages for development. And the beta is always 1 version ahead of stable, Aurora is 2 versions ahead and Nightly is 3 versions ahead. Nightly is on v32 now. An update just marks the point where Beta shifts to release, Aurora switches to Beta, Nightly switches to Aurora and Nightly gets a new version number.


----------



## vassildador (May 5, 2014)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> Apparently I was on v28 when I took that screenshot and then when I actually upgraded to v29 it appeared that awful Chrome-bs design so I decided to go back to v28.
> 
> v28 is only 6 weeks old so Mozilla seriously needs to stop with these unnecessary updates all the time.
> 
> Hell there's already a Beta v30 out for those that want to use it.


It's not because it looks useless to consumers that it actually is. There were about 10-15 potential security issues fixed, the html5 gamepad api was given an update to follow the standards, input types color and number were implemented and some css prefixes were removed as they now follow the standard as well.

Since HTML moved from "releases" (1, 2, 3, 4, X, 5, ...) to a living standard continuously being developed there will practically ALWAYS be something new to implement or update. This will make the web evolve more rapidly than before. We don't want to be stuck with Flash for another 10 years, I think.

Following your train of thought, cars wouldn't need more secure locks, more economical engines, air conditioning or navigation either. After all it sort of locks, drives, has windows to open and there's always paper maps and traffic signs to navigate with, right?


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (May 6, 2014)

vassildador said:


> It's not because it looks useless to consumers that it actually is. There were about 10-15 potential security issues fixed, the html5 gamepad api was given an update to follow the standards, input types color and number were implemented and some css prefixes were removed as they now follow the standard as well.
> 
> Since HTML moved from "releases" (1, 2, 3, 4, X, 5, ...) to a living standard continuously being developed there will practically ALWAYS be something new to implement or update. This will make the web evolve more rapidly than before. We don't want to be stuck with Flash for another 10 years, I think.
> 
> Following your train of thought, cars wouldn't need more secure locks, more economical engines, air conditioning or navigation either. After all it sort of locks, drives, has windows to open and there's always paper maps and traffic signs to navigate with, right?


 
Those seem like very useful updates indeed but giving Firefox a Chrome look is a radical change which was unnecessary and even if they wanted to implement they could've made it optional, because not everyone would want it.

By the way, cars can have better locks but even if the thief wants to break in then it doesn't take much as smashing the window in or whatever other method he'd use.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (May 7, 2014)

Finally using Firefox v29 with Classic Theme Restorer and for the most part it's pretty much the same as I had it before, but this time I hope that the Home Button no longer decided to randomly change places any more.

I do wish I could turn the menu bar and all to grey again, well, oh well it's fine the way it is currently so no biggie.


----------



## FAST6191 (May 8, 2014)

Well I ran the OS updates and with it came the firefox update. There are some things I have on muscle memory that I keep finding myself reaching for, however I reckon having a long address bar again is good-- I did used to have the address bar on a separate line but between that and the double height task bar it looked a bit silly on a 1080p screen.


----------



## Flame (May 9, 2014)

FAST6191 said:


> Well I ran the OS updates and with it came the firefox update. There are some things I have on muscle memory that I keep finding myself reaching for, however I reckon having a long address bar again is good-- I did used to have the address bar on a separate line but between that and the double height task bar it looked a bit silly on a 1080p screen.


 
install this https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/omnibar/ it puts url and search bar in to one!

and you can than config to how you like.


----------



## dilav (May 9, 2014)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> I do wish I could turn the menu bar and all to grey again, well, oh well it's fine the way it is currently so no biggie.


 
https://addons.mozilla.org/En-us/firefox/addon/solid-grey/


----------

